
The IRS Should File Your Taxes for You - jseliger
http://www.slate.com/articles/business/moneybox/2013/04/automatic_tax_filing_readyreturn_systems_work_fine_but_intuit_and_grover.html
======
jdietrich
Here in the UK, less than 15% of the population need to file a tax return. For
most employed people, their tax affairs are handled automatically by their
employer and Her Majesty's Revenue and Customs. People who have overpaid tax
through withholding receive refunds automatically at the end of the tax year.
Those who do have to file a return can do so entirely online; The process
takes just a few minutes and all calculations are performed automatically.

